# Mozart KV 361



## Michael Robertson (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a cassette of the Mozart "Gran Partita" by Ado De Waart and the Netherlands Wind Ensemble. Has this recording been released on CD?


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*I see two recording here*

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=62056&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=2117


----------



## Michael Robertson (Sep 7, 2007)

MungoPark said:


> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d2=62056&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=2117


Thank you.


----------

